# YOU Pick the Winner! Nexus 4 Developer Contest



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

​
*Which developer's project should win the Nexus 4?*

0xD34D19941.98%JBirdVegas7816.46%show-p1984194.01%MyComputerDoctor17837.55%


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Phase I of our Nexus 4 giveaway has been completed in the RootzWiki Developer Forum. We've chosen our finalists, and now you - yes, _you!_ - get to help us pick the winner. Ladies and gentlemen, get your voting clicker ready! Voting opens immediately, but polls close at 8pm PST on Sunday, December 2.

Voting is simple. Follow this link to the official voting thread, sign in (or sign up if you haven't already!) and pick your favorite project. We're encouraging the devs to hang out in the thread and answer your questions and help you make an informed selection.

The following finalists are in no particular order:

[hr]
*Finalist # 1 - 0xD34D*​
I'd like to enter my latest project into the mix here. As someone who has ported MIUI to several devices, I've grown sick of dealing with smali and changes that Xiaomi, the creators of MIUI, has been making which is stifling the ability to bring MIUI's features to the masses. Since I'd much rather work with actual source code, I've decided to begin work on incorporating some of the features that make MIUI unique, into an open AOSP based ROM. One of my first goals of this project is to incorporate MIUI's theme engine so that we can make use of the plethora of themes available to MIUI. While the T-Mobile theme engine used in a lot of ROMs is good, it does not offer the flexibility of the MIUI theme engine.

In addition to the theme engine, I have plans to incorporate some other features such as the tabbed status bar with notifications on one and quick settings on the other. The dialer is another feature people have expressed interest in so that will be on the to-do list as well. The overall goal of this project is to offer an AOSP based ROM that provides a different look and feel to most others while keeping it simple for the user. I understand the breadth of this project and am more than willing to continue to push forward in making it a reality. Keep in mind that the project will not simply focus on incorporating features found in MIUI, the main purpose is to have source code we can use to add our own features that will enhance the overall user experience.

Right now I have most of the theme engine incorporated and am ironing a few bugs that have popped up. Right now I am basing it off of 4.1.2 but I would rather work from android 4.2 as it has some features I would like to leverage. Since my current devices are not playing well with 4.2 at the moment, a device that already supports it would be a big help. Regardless of the outcome of this contest, this project will continue forward.

Here is an example of a custom ROM I worked on for the Kindle Fire which incorporated some features others did not have at the time.
http://rootzwiki.com...ject-jandycane/

[hr]

*Finalist #2 - JBirdVegas*​
I've been writting code for Android for about 2 years now, almost all the work I've done is open source. I figure since I learned my code skills from others I should try to help fellow developer/wanabee developers whenever possible.

https://github.com/jbirdvegas
https://github.com/n00bware

Things that I've planned for the future in 4.2:

lockscreen needs a quick wifi connection widget; 5 widget lockscreen limit must go; ... I think listing more ideas here would be counter productive, since I want to write the mods myself







However if you would like to see what I've been working on here is my latest mod http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/4248/ Its a changelog that parsed from our (AOKP) gerrit instance (via http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/4253/) and github to show git commit's author, committer, date, change message, change id and provides a link to the commit's diff view on github.

[hr]

*Finalist #3 - show-p1984*​
What would I do with it? Well I am not maintaining a ROM, but a kernel. So I could offer the Bricked Kernel for the N4.

*mpdecision*
mpdecision completely replaces the stock hot plug management (sometimes those are user space binaries) with in-kernel solutions and is written solely by myself.
As an example: tegra_mpdecision
As you might know the tegra3 soc has 5 cores, one low power core to do work when the phone is suspended or not used much and 4 high power cores to do the heavy lifting. tegra_mpdecision will manage the core (un)plugging based on the run queues and therefore ensure that only the needed amount of cores are active, which saves battery. It also manages the switching between lp and g mode (lp = low power core, g = quad core) on its own. It is outfitted with various checks and hysteresis protections to prevent unnecessary actions.
To increase responsiveness it is able to switch to g mode as soon as the governor requests a higher frequency than the lp core can support (475Mhz).
It offers a very detailed sysfs interface to tune nearly all of its variables to ones liking even after compilation, as well as an on / off switch for mpdecision and the same for enforcing lp mode if the screen is off.

*msm in kernel 3-phase thermal protection*
This replaces the user space binaries for mach-msm machines with an in kernel routine.

*modified ondemand for tegra3 & mpdecision*
This modified governor allows maximum usage of the lp core without impacting performance and is specifically tuned to the lp core's max clock. It also sets power saving settings while the screen is off.

*badass (based on ondemand)*
This governor for qualcomm (mach-msm) socs modifies ondemand in 3 major ways:
1. it introduces a 3rd phase to prevent ramping to max
2. it takes the gpu load into consideration
3. it allows bypassing the phases if the gpu is busy (because the bus speed is tied to cpu0's speed on msm socs)
It also has vast tuneables exported to sysfs.

*Sweep2wake*
Sweep2wake is an in kernel, in touch screen driver modification which allows waking/suspending your device with a sweep over the capacitive buttons, or if your device has none over a part of the screen. It therefore replaces the usage of the power button.

*Cmdline options*
This modification allows to set various in kernel settings over the kernel cmdline and is therefore useful for custom kernel installations where the users does not need to set everything by him/herself afterwards.
Supports: Sweep2wake, governor, scheduler, min/max MHz, screen off max MHz, gpu over clock, etc...

[hr]

*Finalist #4 - MyComputerDoctor*​
My plans for the next ROM I am preparing (DynamicOS), is to completely redefine the "look and feel" of the Android OS. This goes a lot deeper than just a theme. Starting with the Frameworks, I want to completely redesign the way Android looks, feels, and reacts to the end user (Similar to how MIUI does this with their OS) but keeping things strictly AOSP based. I also plan on simplifing the end user experience while maintaining advanced functionality. It's my goal to make DynamicOS the premier "Base" for future projects. I want this to be the go to Android base for developers who want to start a new project, but want the custom look and enhancements provided with DynamicOS. Included in this Project will be Android Enhancements throughout the OS, bringing out the most in Google's Project Butter. Anyone who has run my recent FactoryROM series can vouch for my abilities to make a ROM perform like no other. Proof is in the threads. Anyhow, I would love the opportunity to participate in this really interesting contest... Please let me know if you have any questions.. Thanks Rootz!

*Details on DynamicOS:*
System UI Enhancements
System UI Speed Tweaks
Frameworks Enhancements
Settings Enhancements
Phone.apk Enchantments
MMS Enhancements
Launcher Enhancements
Overall User Interface Experience Changes to Android 4.2
I am also including a Custom Built Kernel
[hr]

Feel free to ask for clarification or specifics; the finalists will be glad to help answer any of your questions.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

0xD34D for sure, his work can benefit every device with aosp support.


----------



## leeech (Aug 12, 2011)

0xD34D for sure! Ive met no one with his dedication, drive and knowledge. IMO he venturing into a project not many have the balls to attempt.


----------



## linds6630 (Oct 10, 2011)

The key thing to remember about 0xD34D's is even if you have no intention on getting a Nexus 4, you will be able to benefit. He is trying to bring something to the table that will work for any phone with a device tree. Also if you are dedicated to your aosp Rom, you may still be able to see benefits if your dev pulls from dead's work. 0xD34D has my vote hands down.


----------



## iBotPeaches (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah all towards an open MIUI. Its a big undertaking.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> 0xD34D for sure, his work can benefit every device with aosp support.


+1 on my vote on aosp/miui. Can't wait for the first beta release.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

Can I vote for myself?







MyComputerDoctor








Anyhow, please let me know if anyone has any questions. I've been hard at work on this project for the other Nexus based devices (which got put on hold during the 4.2 merge) and I would love to make the Nexus 4 the default build device. Thanks for your votes!


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

0xD34D all the way no other project even compares.. sorry jbird i <3 ya but what deads doing is absolutely amaazing


----------



## Treken (Jul 2, 2011)

0xD34D of course! He is working on a project right now that excites me concerning the miui style Rom!


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

My vote goes to mycomputerdoctor he has excellent skills
And has done so much for us. Thank you


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

0xD34D gets my vote.


----------



## mrdunn (Mar 13, 2012)

Mycomputerdoctor for his support.


----------



## dschreiber69 (Dec 1, 2012)

My vote is for the Doc. Love his work!


----------



## tipzilla (Dec 1, 2012)

0xD34D has been instrumental in challenging others to build better ROMs and develop better code as well as reaching further for new innovation within the Android spectrum. He is an awesome dev and I hope he wins!


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Mycomputerdoctor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schukje (Mar 30, 2012)

My vote goes to mycomputerdoctor!!!

grtz from holland


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

*JBirdVegas FTW!*


----------



## TheShamrock7 (Sep 18, 2011)

JBirdVegas !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kilroy245 (Jul 25, 2011)

0xD34D ftw!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssojyeti2 (Dec 1, 2012)

As much as I'd love to vote for show-p-1984, my vote goes to 0xD34D.


----------



## BixBix78 (Aug 15, 2011)

0xD34D!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

JBirdVegas!


----------



## RoLa (Jun 12, 2011)

JBird!!


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

jbirdvegas ftw!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Jbird

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

The poll is above the op. Nobody is going to count the comments lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn phone app...lol I guess I'll vote when I get to my puter

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

zwade01 said:


> The poll is above the op. Nobody is going to count the comments lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


im counting comments fyi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aggiejon04 (May 28, 2012)

my vote goes to the doctor!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paxdad (Sep 5, 2011)

MyComputerDoctor gets my vote.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

MyComputerDoctor

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## ryancmatchett (Jan 12, 2012)

Mycomputerdoctor... Great work! 
Good luck to all... Its a hard choice....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

Paxdad said:


> Mycomputerdoctor... Great work!
> Good luck to all... Its a hard choice....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for all of the support guys! If this happens to go in my favor you guys won't be disappointed. Either way, I have the base I am using all complete and I have started with the tedious take of redesigning the SystemUI and Frameworks from the ground up.. For the looks of things I might need to get several more people involved in this process... Otherwise Android Lollipop might be out


----------



## blueback (Jun 29, 2012)

Mycomputerdoctor fo shizzle

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

*I wanted to make this video to thank you guys and give you more information*
*on the project that I am currently working on.. **DynamicROM**... Please watch...*


----------



## lupick (Jan 16, 2012)

Jbird

Inviato dal mio MZ601 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

0xD34D gets the vote, I've been impressed by his work on the Kindle fire, MIUI toolbox as well as the whole idea of an AOSP Miui rom would benefit the entire dev community with functionality that many have wanted in AOSP roms. Since it will be open sourced that will be a big benefit to all and allow devs to really make even more unique roms with various functionality. I hope he is getting other support from other devs on this project as well, it is a major undertaking and definitely worth it. Xiaomi have taken steps backwards as far as what Google has enhanced in AOSP in some ways. It would be nice to see the theme engine incorporated into an AOSP based rom. this would be the next major evolution in rom development.


----------



## paavo31 (Dec 2, 2012)

*My vote for MyComputerDoctor*


----------



## mastertech007 (May 16, 2012)

My vote mycomputerdoctor

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

JBird


----------



## FramCire (Aug 1, 2011)

Good group of devs here but my vote is for 0xD34D the reasons for my vote are the same as those on page 1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drewwalton19216801 (Aug 22, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]0xD34D ftw![/background]


----------



## leeech (Aug 12, 2011)

I want to post this to show the progress being made on 0xD34D's project. What you are looking at in these screen shots is a MIUI mtz theme package being applied to a AOSP rom. If you have followed him on twitter you can see the quick progress he is making. This was no easy undertaking of which NO DEV in this contest or not can deny. Hence the reason it has not been done in the two years MIUI's theme engine has been available. If you have questions that need answered about the his project please post. This project is a GAME CHANGER mark my words!!!!	LOOK FOR YOURSELF

SCREEN SHOTS------------ https://0xd34d.minus...ent_=/2.0#!/2.0 --------------------- SCREEN SHOTS


----------



## mikekid7 (Oct 16, 2011)

MyComputerDoctor because he is the MAN.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahjee (Dec 31, 2011)

Mycomputerdoctor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mycomputerdoctor gets my vote.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xfanatic (Sep 5, 2012)

Mycomputerdoctor

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkHoj (Jul 25, 2011)

0xD34D


----------



## leeech (Aug 12, 2011)

cough cough


----------



## perknite (Jul 24, 2011)

0xD34D for the win!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

0xD34D fo sho, told you I got your back


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

8pm 0xD34D takes it by 7 votes


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats...


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

To all the runner ups, 
Thank you for all your hard work in the android world, you guys are the face of open source greatness!


----------



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

MyComputerDoctor said:


> Congrats...


Congrats to you for running such a tight race there. I don't need to watch a movie tonight, I got my fill of suspense today. And like I said on twitter, with the projects presented here, the community is the the winner.


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for everyone who voted... Stay tuned for some cool projects about to emerge..


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

MyComputerDr and 0xD34D please come to #rootz chan on webchat freenode.


----------

